# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  В Интернете как можно заработать?

## Lastom

Есть какие ни-будь сервисы или сайты, что бы начать зарабатывать? Хочется что-то на пару часов в день найти.

----------


## Nenshy

Сегодня многие ищут, где можно начать работать в интернете и есть проверенный способ заработка это ввод капчи на специальном сервисе антикапчи: https://2captcha.com/ вы вводите определённое количество капч или рекапч, а вам за это будут платить реальные деньги. Пробуйте.

----------

